# Keeping up with the times



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

As we all know sears / k-mart, a big part of my youth is in trouble. 
They just didn't keep up with the times

Hooters IMHO put chicken wings / beer drinking with beautiful woman serving you on the map, Now they are at the bottom of the list 

Now if Verizon, t-mobile, AT&T and other cell service don't control robo calls i 'm done with them. 

every day i get call after call from "google" , "health insurance" , " marketing" that now i hardly answer my phone.

Phone bill are a cost for my business, in fact our bill runs $400 a month and i find every day more of a disruptions than a plus. It rings in customers home for a junk call, i am afraid to answer because of robo calls & truth is it pisses off my customers because i don't answer when they call because of robo calls or it's ringing all day while we're working

We had a doctor we were working for that didn't answer his phone because he didn't recognized the number ( they didn't use hospital phone ) and he missed a very important call

i am over it ... STOP robo call or lose my business

Rant over


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

While you were busy writing that, a call came in for you from the IRS. Apparently you owe them some back taxes and they want you to pay them with HD gift cards or you will be arrested. I’d get on that right away if I were you.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ah, isn't modern technology great?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I get at least five or 6 junk calls a day. I have got o the point of just letting it go to VM..


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It goes in waves for me, but I totally get repaints frustration. They’re also leaving voicemails, so I’ve started not listening to my voicemail either. A few time potential clients left voicemails that I didn’t get for a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

An interested potential customer will leave a voice mail. If I don't recognize the number (if it is not a previous contact), I will not pick up, period. I am as frustrated about the junk calls as anyone, and I won't waste any more time answering a questionable phone call.


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting (Oct 15, 2018)

I have AT&T and they have Call Protect app that shows a call as SPAM if it is suspected as robo call. So I know not to pick those up for sure. 

But now they're getting smarter and using local numbers to call too.......


----------

